# Happy Father's Day



## mano (Jun 19, 2011)

To all the dads here.

My kids are coming for brunch (daughter has to work) and indulge me by laughing at my humor. The best gift is their company.

Tonight my wife makes my favorite, osso buco. I'll whip up some fresh pasta for fresh basil pesto and uncork some good wine. In-laws will join us.

What are your plans?


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I will not see my daughter.

Izod 225 and hang with my new dog.

Happy Father's Day to all!


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day!!!! I get a hall pass so I need figure out what I want to do.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 19, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Happy Fathers Day!!!! I get a hall pass so I need figure out what I want to do.


 Haha. Me too. I think I might go see Jon's new shop with mine.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2011)

My day will be spent working.


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there!


----------



## Jay (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy F-day.

Now get out there and cook something for the womenfolk.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 19, 2011)

Going out for a slice of pizza and a beer  not much else planned.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Fathers day to all the dads, my girls (and wife) are taking me out for dinner. Nice to actually get a day to be with them all.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2011)

Nothing special, really. Nursing a sore throat. Guinness and Pot Roast for dinner.


----------

